# Can anyone recommend a good Hypnobirthing CD?



## louloubabs

Hi ladies,

Can anyone recommend a good Hypnobirthing CD I can buy online?

Hoping to have a home birth with hypnotherapy but there are sooooo many to choose from and I want to make sure I get a decent one.

Any stories from personal experience with these would be helpful too :D

Thanks in advance girlies :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## Pops

We use the ones that we got on the course and absolutley love them. If you buy the Mongan Method book you also get one with that if you were maybe considering it anyway?

Are you planning on doing a course as you will get CDs are part of that xxx


----------



## louloubabs

I wasn't planning on doing a course. I have a set of hypnobirthing CD's that I used before the birth of my first born but she was back to back and the whole experience was rather traumatic so it all kinda went out the window :blush:

We got the same set out to use again during this pregnancy and I thought I'd check out their website just to see if there's any further info on there and they don't exist any more. Not a good sign :nope:

So was just hoping to find a replacement really :flower:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## bubbles

I'm using Natal Hypnotherapy by Maggie Howell. I'm loving it, find the CDs very relaxing and have read some great reviews about it


----------



## milkmachine

bubbles said:


> I'm using Natal Hypnotherapy by Maggie Howell. I'm loving it, find the CDs very relaxing and have read some great reviews about it

me too


----------



## bubbles

Also to add Maggie Howell does a breastfeeding companion and post natal recovery which I have heard very good things about. I always wake up in a much more relaxed state the next day if I listen to them at bed time, get alot more house work done too as I seem to have enormous amounts of energy :thumbup:


----------



## milkmachine

bubbles said:


> Also to add Maggie Howell does a breastfeeding companion and post natal recovery which I have heard very good things about. I always wake up in a much more relaxed state the next day if I listen to them at bed time, get alot more house work done too as I seem to have enormous amounts of energy :thumbup:

i can def relate to the better sleep on the nights i listen to it :D


----------

